# When is filtered honey filtered and when is it unfiltered?



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

This was briefly touched on another thread and I don't recall any clear answer or even a general consensus on the matter. When we extract during harvest with a motorized 6 frame extractor, we normally open the honey gate into a 5 gallon pail though a 400 micron strainer to get the chunkies out, wax capping and occasional bee parts. Is that filtered? One response in that thread was "filtered" was only if the honey was pumped through a filter in process. 400 microns gravity flow get's most, but not all of the wax out and leaves most, if not all pollens. We do not ever heat so do I have "raw " honey or "raw, unfiltered" honey?


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

I believe raw and unfiltered are both justified.


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

For all my honey processing I place a strainer or filter on top of a 5-gallon bucket and let gravity draw it through.
I use the Maxant stainless steel Pail Pal strainer to catch the larger pieces of cappings, bee bodies, etc. (I use it without the nylon filter that comes with it.)
Next I run the honey through a 600-micron filter which removes most of the remaining wax, bee parts live and dead SHB, etc. 
Lastly I run the honey through a 200-micron filter. This removes pretty much everything else that I do not want in my honey. My bottled honey that went through the 200-micron filter is noticeably clearer than the honey that went through a 600-micron or 400-micron filter. 
From what I have read, most of the pollen found in honey is less than 200 microns so I am not filtering out the pollen. 
I live in SHB country. I don't want to risk SHB larvae ruining my honey after I bottle it. I think the 200-micron filter will remove any SHB larvae that may be in the honey whereas I think many of them would pass through the 600-micron filter and maybe even the 400-micron filter. 
Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

For honey contests, folks put the honey through a 100 micron filter to help remove any pollen. This improves clarity. One member of our club says it takes a long time for honey to through a 100 micron filter.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Mar 17, 2021)

Good question, Larry, I too have pondered this very question, and until now have let it slide. Upon a quick search it seem largely a marketing term and is some what ambiguous, though I did find this.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

The bottom line is how its defined by your labelling laws. But I think what you are doing would be considered straining not filtering and would be considered raw honey. J


----------



## GFWestTexas (Jul 10, 2021)

This might be of use pages 23, and 24.


https://www.ams.usda.gov/sites/default/files/media/Extracted_Honey_Inspection_Instructions%5B1%5D.pdf


----------

